# new apple wireless keyboard, is it broken?



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

just got my new wireless aluminium keyboard home. got it all working fine with my macbook after getting the 1.2 keyboard update.
however the little green light that the manual says should be on when the power is on doesnt stay on. hence i have no way of knowing if my keyboard is on or off.

is this normal? how do you know you have turned it off?

the green light comes on and then flashes for a bit then shuts off.. the only way i can check if my keyboard is on or not at the moment is to turn the caps lock key on and off...

any ideas? do they all act like this?
thanks


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

But does it work?


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

The light is not supposed to stay on. So relax and enjoy!


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

MacBookPro said:


> The light is not supposed to stay on. So relax and enjoy!


so how do you know if its on or off? as i dont want to leave it on and waste all the battery life!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

crunchiespg said:


> so how do you know if its on or off? as i dont want to leave it on and waste all the battery life!


Invalid fear. The Apple wireless keyboards can go months between batteries. If you're that paranoid, get a set of rechargeable batteries for a one-time fee that will eliminate the need to continue to purchase replacement batteries.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

Lars said:


> Invalid fear. The Apple wireless keyboards can go months between batteries. If you're that paranoid, get a set of rechargeable batteries for a one-time fee that will eliminate the need to continue to purchase replacement batteries.


Lars, you are an Apple Certified Technician and this is your answer?

crunchiespg, from Apple web site:

"The keyboard automatically powers down when you’re not using it and turns on instantly as soon as you start typing. This intelligent power management means you’ll get up to nine months of battery life based on average usage patterns. It also has an on/off switch for when you’re away from your computer for a long time."

The accompanying manual is not very good, but generally the light stays off (why waste battery power for a light?). When waking keyboard from its' power-downed state, the light will come on for a few seconds, then go off.


----------

